# Lucky dog sports club, a good agility class?



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

So our other agility class which is the humane society class didn't work out. I was wondering if lucky dog sports club is a good class?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Teddy, can you do me a favor?

Go up to the narrow black strip across the top of the page, Click on User CP, and then add your GENERAL location? It will show up under your avatar like my Poconos stuff. 

Difficult to recommend anything when we have no idea where you live. For instance I have a bunch of recommendations if you live in northern NJ/PA area. 

Is this were you are thinking of going? http://luckydogsportsclub.com/agility-training.html If it is, looks like a good place and like Cynthia Keans bio.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Teddy, can you do me a favor?
> 
> Go up to the narrow black strip across the top of the page, Click on User CP, and then add your GENERAL location? It will show up under your avatar like my Poconos stuff.
> 
> ...


Sorry I am new to this! Yes u r right that is the place


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

Here this is the place: 
Lucky Dog Sports Club - Agility Training


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Teddy12312 said:


> Here this is the place:
> Lucky Dog Sports Club - Agility Training


TEDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> *Go up to the narrow black strip across the top of the page, Click on User CP, and then add your GENERAL location? It will show up under your avatar like my Poconos stuff.*


Huge help for all future posts. 

That looks like a great place to start agility training, I'd sign up as soon as you can. Generally beginning classes only start up a few times a year and you want to make sure you are on the list and ready to go.


----------

